# bunu yapmanın ne faydası var / bunu yapmakta ne fayda var



## FlyingBird

bunu yapmanın ne faydası var

is this correct? also is there any other way to say that?

bunu yapmakta ne fayda var

doğru mu bu?


----------



## themadprogramer

Yes the "-de" suffix can be used after verbs as you can see. This is the same "-de" as the one in "Araba*da*yım"

This is also present in some languages like Chinese. I can't think of a way to explain it in Macedonian or English unfortunately. Just know that it "magically" works.


----------



## FlyingBird

teşekkür ederim


----------



## adelan

"Bunu yapmanın ne faydası var" is correct and better. "Bunu yapmakta ne fayda var" is not wrong but sounds unnatural to me.

-de suffix here could be translated as "on" or "regarding". What is the benefit *on* doing this?


----------



## themadprogramer

No, it's not *better* both are correct. Use whichever you wish.


----------



## adelan

No it is *BETTER TO ME* since I prefer to use the first sentence not the second, therefore please leave my preferences alone . 

Besides I haven't written that one of them is wrong thus both correct. But still first sentence is more natural to me. 

On the other hand "magically works" is not an explanation, if you cannot explain please don't even try.

Finally -da suffix in yapmakTA is TOTALLY different than in arabaDayim, first means "on" but second "in".


----------



## ahocan

-da suffix in yapmakTA is TOTALLY different than in arabaDayim, first means "on" but second "in".   good explanation


----------



## themadprogramer

Alright let me try explaining *better.*

You already know that -de/-da is the Locative case. In other words it's the place or time the subject or object is present in.

So think of "O ödev yapmakta" as "(*At* this moment in time) he/she is do(ing) their homework".
-de/-da in that sense invokes more emphasis on the time the event is being performed.

Or "Ben okumaktayım" "(*At* this moment in time) I am read(ing)"

Or maybe thinking of it as a state might work too.
"Şu an makinenin kırmızı ışığı yanmakta" "The red light of the machine is on" (In this case -de/-da says that the state of the red light is on)
Or "Uyumaktayım" (I am in the state of sleeping

So depending on the context; you may find it easier to think of it as saying someone is currently doing something, or that something is in a certain state.

Also adelan and aho, this* is* the same "-de/-da" we all know and love. Albeit used for a different purpose. And I'm no linguist but I'm pretty sure it's classified *as the exact same suffix*.


----------



## FlyingBird

cevaplarınız için teşekkür ederim.

i already know what makta / mekte olmak mean


----------

